# PAR readings



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

I have the following PAR readings:

PAR VALUES MEASURED AT WATER LEVEL: 201

PAR VALUES MEASURED AT MIDDLE: 120

PAR VALUES MEASURED AT SUBSTRATE: 82

Lighting:
Current USA TrueLumen Pro LED Striplights, 2-48" 8,000k, 1-48"10,000k/actinic blue
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+10704+23510&pcatid=23510

My question is, is this enough light to grow red plants like Ludwigia Atlantis, Ludwigia sp. red, Limnophila aromatica etc.? I have 2 more 48" 8,000k on another tank and can steal one more for this 55g if needed. Should I steal it?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

With PAR >75 at the substrate you can grow almost anything IME


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree with Johan!


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2013)

Given the appropriate spectrum of light, I'd agree with Michael and Johan regarding the ability to grow anything you'd ever imagine. Although, I'm not sure if the Actinic is contributing to your PAR value or not. Your plants will get minimal use out of the actinic lighting.


----------

